# Seting up a VPN with Motorola Netopia 3347-02 Wireless router



## slowhemi (Nov 9, 2009)

I am trying to connect two windows servers 2003. My first office I have the VPN setup and I can connect to it from my laptop (winxp) on a different network but cant see any files. I think I am connected to the router and not to the server. any help please

Thanks Bryan


----------



## slowhemi (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like I got you guys stumped lol. WOOHOO I am not the only one


----------

